# commercial hotel job- popcorn ceilings knockdown walls + 1 accent wall headboard side



## Gerald365 (Jun 17, 2008)

What is the most efficient way to paint 110 guest rooms in a new construction build. When I say paint I'm asking once I do popcorn ceiling and knockdown walls and I go to paint the ceiling and walls and 1 accent wall is there a way to spray ALL areas including accent wall? I will be back rolling while spraying.

What I am asking is there a way to do this without masking off (walls/ceiling), cutting in with brush, and even using little to no tape. And if not what would be the most cost efficient why to do this if I needed to use hand tools or even tape and masking. Please give me some replies. Thanks and have a blessed day.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Shielding... But if you don't know how to do it already, or have people that do... I doubt an explanation would help you much. 
Try the search function for 'shielding


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> 2nd thread I was like ummmmmm kay today.
> 
> ....


this was my 1st thread.

....


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

we always corned last. haven't seen popcorn ceilings applied in at least ten years.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Vaya con Dios


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Oden said:


> we always corned last. haven't seen popcorn ceilings applied in at least ten years.


I've been getting good money removing them. :yes:


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

Are you saying that you want to spray popcorn on ceilings and knock down on walls all without masking? Not sure how that would work. I am only asking because if you will be masking to seperate the textures I would utilize that masking for the paint as well.

say you spray the knockdown on walls, then paint walls, mask walls, spray popcorn, paint popcorn, done. This would be very limited masking materials. For a hotel room on the cheap your talking a roll of paper, roll of tape and a less then half a can of spray adhesive, and a small amount of .30 mil painters plastic. If you really want to go quick and cheap you spray the trim while using a spray shield then touch up any over spray with a brush


----------

